# Gold Electronic Tester



## Anonymous (May 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I need to buy a electronic gold tester...pls some one tell me which one is best.
How is Mizar m24 compare to Golden Touch electronic.
Thanks in advance


----------



## firewalker (May 4, 2009)

I use the Mizar 24 with good results.


----------



## thteh (May 4, 2009)

How much is Mizar 24?


----------



## firewalker (May 4, 2009)

E-Bay around 150.00 usc


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2009)

I use the Mizar 24 with good results.

Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 14, 2009)

I have always used tri-electronics electronic gold tester but does anyone have any information which is the best tester? I need to buy a new one soon and I hva laways found it helpful when you can show an item which belongs to them marked 14K is only 12K. If I use acid the private does not understand as easy.
Jeff


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, no one has the answer to this question  , and I'm planning soon to get some equipment so I need information.
Anything from someone who has experience, for me is a lot ....
What device you are using?
I would buying scrap jewelry.
Are they 100% reliable, I know that the risk of gilding, but I will scratch, iGoogle few models, if you have a favorite ....

http://www.goldtestus.com/ Tri-Electronics Gold Tester

http://www.goldtester.net/ RS mizar

http://www.goldtestus.com/ gold tester touch


----------



## Fournines (Apr 12, 2010)

I've used all of those testers and have never been happy with the real world results.

Some of them are better for discerning low karat material <=6 k, but I found most to be unreliable on higher karat material. Not to mention the preparation that you have to put each piece through in order to get an "accurate" reading.

In the time it takes to test 1 piece with an electronic tester, I can scratch 10 on a gold testing stone and draw a line with acid through all of them at once.

Learn to use the stone and acids. It will save you much time and energy - and money.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree with fournines. The testers are too prone to operator interpretation and instrument error. Why does every one look for a better mousetrap? People are lazy and want instant gratification and are presently programmed to insist on electronic readouts. What a joke. The touchstone is ancient and reliable and cheap. It always works (always) and you can actually see things happen. I would doubt that the British Office of Hallmarking, or whatever it's called, would allow an electronic tester in the building.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 13, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> I agree with fournines. The testers are too prone to operator interpretation and instrument error. Why does every one look for a better mousetrap? People are lazy and want instant gratification and are presently programmed to insist on electronic readouts. What a joke. The touchstone is ancient and reliable and cheap. It always works (always) and you can actually see things happen. I would doubt that the British Office of Hallmarking, or whatever it's called, would allow an electronic tester in the building.


I agree with both of you, but apparently the Assay Offices do use xrf guns now for some purposes,having played with the things a few times they have their uses but i wouldnt rely on one, too many clever con men out there who know how to create a good result, plated tungsten been one that leaps to mind!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for your reply, it means a lot to me.
Is there any more to share their experience, it is difficult to go at gold dealer with acid bottles. 
But I will certainly listen to experiences of more experienced colleagues, of course. :lol: 8) 

Yesssss, I'm lazy :lol: 
Electronic tester looks fancy, leave a good impression with customers too :lol: 

I tried to test the stone, but will have to practice a little, I had no clear results. 
Perhaps acid is not uniform, and of course I'm still a beginner, will try a little more.
Practice Practice Practice :shock: :? :? :?


----------



## teabone (Apr 16, 2010)

I use a Tri-Electronics GXL-24 PRO on a regular basis. It costs a little bit more then the other testers , but is a good machine for the money. There are some companys that use these testers to screen plated items and karat gold. The company that fournines use to work for recommended the machine to me. They used it daily and on large volumes of jewelry.


----------

